# Fish enlisted in War on Terror



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Unfortunatly it's actually not as silly as the headline makes it out too be... (seriously I was hoping for sea bass with frickin' lazers)... however, it is still interesting:

Fish enlisted in US War on Terror :twitch:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting that. I heard something about this on the news last night, but did not get to see the segment. Now I know!


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

I see! Kind of like the canary in the mine. 

I too thought it would be something like karate-trained tuna or something like that.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Those are some of my most favorite fish to catch too.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

They cannot reliably detect germs and are no use against other sorts of attacks - the bombing of a water main, or computer hackers attacking the systems that control the flow of water.

LOL. Ninja fish to the rescue! Hiiiiiiiya.


Oh, and I think the genetically-engineered GloFish were produced as environmental dectors also. =)


----------

